# target panic



## cr74 (Oct 18, 2011)

was wondering if anyone else has target panic using optics i have seem to develop a u line or l line target panic that i have trouble holding bow on target bow wants to drop the have to float in back up shouldnt have to say that no matter what you will shoot high with this panic was wondering if anyone has ideas to help it i shoot back tension have turned up the poundage added more holding weight i have put the same sight on my hunting bow and doesnt seem to be there could bow just need balanced out better with v bars or is it something im just missing thanks


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Back tension releases are only a patch for target panic. Most guys who shoot them would prefer something else, sometimes even fingers. It's strictly a mental thing, and until you conquer that, it really doesn't matter what equipment you are using.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

What is a u line or l line target panic?

I've never heard those terms before.

Thanks,
Allen


----------



## cr74 (Oct 18, 2011)

some ppl call it that is is where you put pin on target and the pin falls below so you have to pick up bow or gun back on target then it gets harder and harder to try to hold its like someone is pushing your hand away from the bullseye


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Unfortunately your shot process is breaking down and there is no quick cure.You can sneak around it but it will keep raising its head and then get worse.Shut it down and get on the bail and then target aquisition drills(just draw and hold dont shoot and let down on random spots.Then start your bridge at 5 yards and start building your shot again.Good Luck


----------



## cr74 (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks to those who responded i will get it figured out im sure just looking for ideas as for the hinge release i shoot ive always shot 1 more comfortable to me dont have issues with a trigger either no punching it as in target panic just seem to be losing my fine aiming skills happy hunting and be safe all


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've been troubled by the same problem, so I've done a bit of research and come up with several things that cause this problem. A few of them are:

- head not held erect. tilting the head effect several muscles in the neck and shoulder that result in the pin droop. also, your balance is better if your head is over the center of your body mass. 
- weak bow arm - you want the biceps and shoulder top to be relaxed, but the triceps should be engaged as part of the bone to bone structure supporting the bow. 
- relaxing and loss of back muscle engagement when the draw goes over the let-off (assuming compound bow). keep these muscles engaged during the entire draw and execution of the shot.
- drawing to a spot above or below the X. if you draw so that you are on the X when you reach anchor, you don't have to make adjustments. to make adjustments, you have to relax some muscles. this change detracts from your steadiness
- focus - I've noticed that loss of visual and mental focus on the target. once you reach anchors, and begin aiming, you should maintain total focus on the X. If this is difficult to achieve, it's usually because there is something about your shot that you don't trust to run without supervision.

blank bale and short yardage practice is great for working out problems, but only if you know what to work on. the great thing about the blank bale is that you can focus your mind on a single part of your form without worrying about where your arrow will land.

Or maybe it's something simple like string creep or a change in tiller.

Hope this helps,

Allen


----------



## cr74 (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks a bunch aread yes my head is somewhat down i feel its more of a balance problem everyone says its cause i shoot a 4 power scope and im fighting to hold it still i was always taught to shoot with head down a little to keep movement down i have noticed that i dont seem to be as balanced im glad you have said what you did about that we all understand that optics will make you see the shake but with this problem im having isnt a shake its plain cant stay on x and always shoot high no matter what from fighting the bow back up taking too many muscles that should be relaxed to get it back to watch it fall again and im a long holder on a shot which isnt helping im glad for any and all help you all have given me guess i will just go back to blank bailing and the basics and see what happens in about another 1 and a half months thanks all again


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

cr74 said:


> ...taking too many muscles that should be relaxed ....


You are on the right track! 

The recent video by Dave Cousins and Liam Grimwood has an interesting way of describing this. They use the term "form breaks". Meaning anywhere in your form that is using muscle to support the loads that should be supported by bone and ligaments. 

This is something that is difficult for someone else to see. In my case a slight adjustment of shoulder position worked wonders. 

One of the old rules of form is that when muscle is used, it should be fully engaged. If you are using muscle to hold up your bow, you are partially engaging it. If you fully engaged those muscles, you would be aiming at the ceiling.  If a muscle is only partially engaged, it's nearly impossible to maintain that exact level of engagement while turning your conscious attention to aiming. 

It only seems like you need an orthopedic surgeon to coach you on form. A good place to start is to look at the top Olympic recurve archers. Most of them have great bone on bone form. You don't have to imitate them, but if you see what they are doing, you may be able to apply some of it to your form.

While this is actually very simple, it's not easy to achieve, especially if you are like me and have lots of really bad habits to break.

Hope this help,
Allen


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAArrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

A guy with the world's worst form can still hold the pin on the spot (or the arrowhead at the correct gap location for an instinctive shooter) if he has his two minds - conscious and subconscious - in harmony.


----------

